# Spring Fair/Caravan&camping club offer.



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I found this interesting, in the Feb. issue of the C&C club magazine there is an offer of £5 off the weekend camping fee to C&CC members at the UK Caravan and Motorhome Spring Fair,24th-25th March at Newark.Why were MHF only offered £3?
Terry.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh thats a bit naughty I shall have words with Russ about that Terry.It could be a printing error though.


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaquie,
The C&CC also had 10 weekends camping to give awayat the fair.
Terry.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry 

Well the C&CC are just a little bit bigger an organisation than us not a lot just a bit :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> The C&CC also had 10 weekends camping to give awayat the fair.


So do we, see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=22938


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All please see reply to my e.mail from Russ regarding UK Spring Fair Show

Hi Jacquie 
You are correct c&cc members have been offered £5 discount...However they do 
not have an exclusive area set aside as MHF and this was done to publicize 
the event to just under 200,000 members who receive the magazine each month. 
An opportunity that we could not miss. Please understand that there has been 
no favoritism intended but just purely a business decision due to the 
immense size of that club and the publicity offered by them in the magazine 
for free. 

Any MHF members who still wish to book and are also c&cc members can take 
advantage of the extra discount and also stay in the MHF area. 
Hope that clarifies the situation. 
Any problems please give me a call. 
Regards 

Russ Harman 
Director 


So there you go anybody that hasn't already booked if they are members of the C & CC will get an extra £2 off. My apologies to those of you that have already booked if I had know this sooner I would have let you all know. 


Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Bummer £2 would have got me out the drive and 100yds down the road.

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Olley



> 100yds down the road.


LOL only if you turn right and freewheel downhill for a while. How are you feeling mate, are you recovered and back at work yet.

stew


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Swings and Roundabouts*

Just think about next year when MHF has 200,000 members and show organisers are saying CC&C WHO?

Will we let them share 'Our' discounts. :lol:

I'm sure Nuke will be watching carefully from his wireless notebook sitting at the edge of his carribean villa pool by then. He'll send us £2 8)

I'm sure Russ will buy us all a drink to say sorry!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew went back for the first time monday evening, digestion is still not right but getting there. Only problem is I can't do my trousers up tight, I have to walk around with my hands in my pockets to stop them falling down.  Need some braces.

Chloe needs some advice on which camera to buy, A Nikon D50 at 6 meg or a canon 350d at 8 meg and £50 dearer forgetting the price difference which would you advise? is the extra resolution of the canon a significant point?

Thanks Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Olley

_I can't do my trousers up tight, I have to walk around with my hands in my pockets to stop them falling down._

There was me flashing you and Sue this morning and you were actually flashing us all lol.

I will come back to you about the cameras

stew


----------

